# differential lock



## dshroyer (Dec 13, 2011)

Have a 1981 Ford 2wheel drive. When ever I have had to lock the diff. always had to hit the brakes to disengage. Now when I engage the diff. the petal sticks down. Hitting brakes no help. Have to reach down and pull up pedal. But the diff. will not disengage. The manual states that the petal should normally return after releasing the petal. Checked fluid leave, ok. When I opened the fill plug it released air. Any HELP.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

dshroyer said:


> Have a 1981 Ford 2wheel drive. When ever I have had to lock the diff. always had to hit the brakes to disengage. Now when I engage the diff. the petal sticks down. Hitting brakes no help. Have to reach down and pull up pedal. But the diff. will not disengage. The manual states that the petal should normally return after releasing the petal. Checked fluid leave, ok. When I opened the fill plug it released air. Any HELP.


The releasing of air sounds like you may have a plugged vent. Not sure what this may have to do with your diff. lock, if anything. Have you tried to lube the linkages, if any, for the peddle? Does backing up, help release diff. lock? When was the last time the rear end oil was changed, and is there a filter inside that maybe has plugged or collapsed? Bye


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

What model 1981 Ford do you have?? I occasionally have to back up to disengage the differential lock on my 3600.

You state that you checked the fluid level (ok), but did you check the rear differential reservoir or the transmission reservoir??


----------

